# My review is missing...again



## Carol C (Jan 12, 2009)

I had trouble whenever I wanted to have my reviews post...awhile back. Just recently I wrote two...on the same day. One posted, and the other did not (my review of Cozumel Palace...there hasn't been another review in many months.) Is it best to write reviews on different days or weeks to make sure one's work doesn't vanish into thin air?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 12, 2009)

were they for different resorts in different areas.

reviews can take up to a week to be posted, the review managers are volunteers and do not do this full time.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 12, 2009)

after review, I show both of your reviews were submitted on 1/7 in the afternoon it hasnt even been 3 business days yet.

No reviews are "lost"  they were both submitted and recieved.


----------



## funtime (Jan 12, 2009)

*Unfortunately my review is missing in transfer to new system*

I wrote a review for Laguna Shores that was on the old system.  There are very few reviews for Laguna Shores.  I just checked recently to see if anyone else had posted a review and mne was gone.  I stayed there in Feburary of 05 or 06.  Funtime


----------



## Keitht (Jan 13, 2009)

If the review was posted on the old system it may not have been transferred across.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 13, 2009)

What Keith said,

Thats a totally different situation than one being "lost" after submitting it in the new system (which isnt possible as nothing is actually deleted)

I will attempt to see if we can go find the review page for that old resort and obtain your review.


----------



## funtime (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks Brian!  It is Laguna Shores (not Laguna Surf which more people are familiar with.)  Funtime


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 17, 2009)

I submitted a review back in Dec for a new resort that you didn't have listed. 

I have never seen this resort or this review added.  It was for Worldmark New Braunfels, TX.  

Any idea what happened to it?


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 17, 2009)

Im sorry but I cant find any record of a review submitted with that name?  did you recieve both the on screen "thank you" as well as the email "thank you" for submitting the review?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 17, 2009)

I checked my emails but have no record.  But it is something that I would likely delete anyway.

I will have to rethink the visit and write another review.

Thanks Brian


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 21, 2009)

Well Brian

I resubmitted my review, got the Thank You notice and email.  The Central website now has the resort listed, but the review I provided in not there.

Am I just ahead of the rep, and they posted the resort and NOT the review yet? 

Sandy


----------



## easyrider (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey Brian
Our review of the Worldmark Anaheim last December never made it. 

Thanks
Bill


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 22, 2009)

the rep didnt create the resort, I did when I saw it in the unassigned queue.

it can take up to a week for a review to get posted, usually it happens within a few days though.  however in this case the rep didnt even recieve a note for the review until I created the resort.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 22, 2009)

easyrider said:


> Hey Brian
> Our review of the Worldmark Anaheim last December never made it.
> 
> Thanks
> Bill



Hi Bill,

I went back through all the reviews for US west, and did not see any reviews for that resort in december of 08.

there is one from november, and one from jan 09, but not one from dec 08.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 22, 2009)

note we have made a change to the review system now.

in the past, if there were an error (ie you were missing a required field etc) the review would not actually submit, but instead you would recieve a note at the top informing you that a field was missing.

This may have been the cause of many a failed review submission as people would just carry on thinking that clicking submit was the end of it.

now once you click submit, the review is submitted regardless of how little information is filled out, there are no more required fields etc etc.

Hopefully this should eliminate problems in the past with reviews that may or may not have been lost due to this issue.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 22, 2009)

TUGBrian said:


> the rep didnt create the resort, I did when I saw it in the unassigned queue.
> 
> it can take up to a week for a review to get posted, usually it happens within a few days though.  however in this case the rep didnt even recieve a note for the review until I created the resort.



I thought the rep created the resort.  I did not know it was a two step process.   Since I thought I already submitted this a while ago, I am just trying hard to see that it gets posted, given the effort I have put into multiple attempts at posting the review. 

Thanks for the clarification.  The review rep will get to it when they get to it, but now I know it was not overlooked in the creation of the resort.

Thanks and I do appreciate the time the volunteers spend.  I don't want anyone to think that I don't.

Sandy


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 22, 2009)

I generally create the resorts that come in like this, as the reps dont get notified via email that a new review has been submitted unless its for a resort they are responsible for.  Since this one wasnt in the database yet, there was no rep to send a notification to, and only I recieved the review email.


----------

